# The Official "BMW Posers" Thread



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

spazmataz said:


> Not too happy to add to this but here you go1 Looks like a Subaru impreza bimmer!!


actually it looks like an e30 3 series underneath all that hot garbage
(I see a hofmeister kink)


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ you are right it does look like an E30


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

wow thats nuts


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Removed my pics. I put up images of real BMWs... just something about the mods or the parking says so much about the owner.


----------



## E39Freak (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh man I wish I was able to get a picture of this....I was commuting to work this morning and while I was waiting for my bus, I see a purple (and I do mean, *PURPLE*) E34 roll by... probably a 525. The driver was a BMW technician working at Pacific BMW in Glendale (I saw his work shirt).


The car sounded like crap.
It had a ricer trunk spoiler.
It had a very badly done DIY grove cut into the bottom of the bumper to allow the exhaust pipe (single exhaust mind you, not dual) to stick out. The exhaust pipe looked almost rusted.
///M badge where the 525 should be. :jack:
To top it off he was driving with this accomplished look on his face.

Now we know what kind of "Techs" work at Pacific BMW. :rofl:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

E39Freak said:


> Oh man I wish I was able to get a picture of this....I was commuting to work this morning and while I was waiting for my bus, I see a purple (and I do mean, *PURPLE*) E34 roll by... probably a 525. The driver was a BMW technician working at Pacific BMW in Glendale (I saw his work shirt).
> 
> 
> The car sounded like crap.
> ...


lol on my way home from work the other day I saw a kelly green 7 series...


----------



## E39Freak (Jul 1, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> lol on my way home from work the other day I saw a* kelly green 7 series...*


: puke:

Was it a new model or older one?


----------

